# New memeber



## eaglerunner1969 (Feb 24, 2012)

Hello all, I am new to this site, I live in Il and just wanted to tell you all a bit about my tanks.....I have a 125 gallon freshwater that just got flooded 3 weeks ago after setting up the dry start on Dec 16th, it is fully planted and my carpet plants are now over 3/4 the way grown in, about my set up, I am running an Eheim 2078 pro 3e filter, co2 system with a ph monitor, led lights and a digital thermometer set ph to run at 6.8 and wtr temp between 81-82 deg. I currently have 19 cardinals, 20 mono shrimp, 10 cherry shrimp and 15 asain snails, we are adding about 15-20 fish per week, still to come are 5 roseline sharks, corey cats, alge eaters and yes the big one discus, but going to hold off on the discus for about 4-6 mths to wait for the tank to cycle good. My wife has a 75 gallon fresh water right now with led lts co2 and ph monitor but her tank is going to be converted to salt around May or June so the led lts, co2, ph monitor and filter system will goto our daughters 55 gallon tank. Well thank you all for your time reading this, let me know what you all think. A huge thank you goes out to my good friend Tom who owns Aquascape Chicago in Channahon for all his help and expetise in setting up my 125.


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

woah....yeah im going to see need some pics soon. Lame about the flooding..I know about catastrophic planted aquarium failure too.


----------



## eaglerunner1969 (Feb 24, 2012)

Lol as soon as I figure out how to post pics I will. I just got a new Nikon hd camera so I have pics just got to figure it out.


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

right on. well welcome to the forum. I might be asking some questions about that dry start.


----------



## eaglerunner1969 (Feb 24, 2012)

Not a problem, i will help anyway I can. :grin:


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

Yes! More discus people! Welcome brother


----------

